# Grot Mega Tank



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

I got this beast for Christmas, been picking away at it for months. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome. That's all I have to say....just....awesome.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

that is really nice I love the top part. I'm just not sure about the wheels and tracks seems like it is missing something to me it just seems a little too monochromatic like there should be something else. Still love the paint job on this nicely done.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice work.

Now I want one even more, damn you!

Wear n tear work is in particular is top notch.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I love this model. I am sure it is modelled of a pre-dreadnought battleship. You have done a fantastic job with it too. The weathering and wear is spectacularly executed.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

*Tank-a-ma-bob*

:wink:
Thanks guys! I'm really pleased with the overall affect. 
@ Morfangdakka . . Hrmm... maybe I'll add some more exposed metal to the tracks. Places where rocks and what not have scraped off the rust. :victory:

I recently picked up the Portable Photobooth made my Think Geek. 
Linky

I like it a lot. 
I'm still working out the best photo-distance and lighting.


----------



## rayshimi (Jul 13, 2011)

great looking dude.. wish there's more grots poking his head out in the open :grin:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Love it. I want one now... Dammit!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh, not often said about orkish models, but that thing is a work of beauty. Damn fine work bud. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

